# Brisket For Our Trip



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Headed to St Andrews State Park for a week, Saturday. This will be part of our supper that night. My brother did a Boston Butt and stew. I am providing brisket. There will be about 15 Rving there in our group. It is cooling now. I will slice later.


----------



## Jtun5608 (Oct 21, 2014)

My favorite bbq I do.

Expensive but the best. Anxious to see the pics. How long you cook it?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Jtun5608 said:


> My favorite bbq I do.
> 
> Expensive but the best. Anxious to see the pics. How long you cook it?


I love it too. Just have to find on sale. It took about 8 hours at 250* to an internal temp of 190*.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Yep, a tad expensive. Went from $4.19/lb to $5.99/lb here at FL in one week.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Currently 3.96 here. I bought this one on sale at 2.99.


----------



## Jtun5608 (Oct 21, 2014)

Looks great, what wood do you use?

My favorite is mixture of pecan and cherry.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Jtun5608 said:


> Looks great, what wood do you use?
> 
> My favorite is mixture of pecan and cherry.


I used mesquite and apple on this one. I use all kinds of smoking woods.


----------

